# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Toilet for shed

## FlyingDuck

I want to install a toilet and shower in my shed, which is well away from any septic or sewage.  I was just wondering if anybody has any advice on self contained toilet systems that would be suitable for this situation?

----------


## wheelinround

2nd hand porta loo 
or one of those camp loo's

----------


## glock40sw

G'day. My shed is 50 metres from the house and 65 metres from the sewer line that runs to the house. When I had the shed slab poured, I looked into all the options for a dunny in the shed and it was cheaper to trench and run sewer pipe as well as being more convienient. cost was $600 for the complete dunny including trenching and hookup.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Run shower and dunny to a small sump (less than 300 litres) close by.  Fit the sump with a submersible trash pump from Grundfos or Davey (not just any old submersible!!! It must be a trash pump!) and pump from there to your normal septic/sewer using 2" rural grade poly. 
Had a very similar setup on a past residence...worked a treat.  Make sure you run a vent pipe/stack on the sump though!

----------


## Make it work

> Fit the sump with a submersible trash pump from Grundfos or Davey (not just any old submersible!!! It must be a trash pump!)

  And pray it never dies on you, fixing it would not be a fun job! 
Alan M

----------


## wonderplumb

You can buy the sewer pumps and tank as a set, usually sized according to the size of the installation, they arent that cheap, the pumps cost a small fortune then theres the installation of pipe work, which will be either 40mm or 50mm pressure grade pvc to the nearest sewer point. If you can do without the shower you can get a small macerator which simply has a pan collar that slips over the back of the pan and screws to the floor. Its a little smaller than an esky, has the pump and all the gear in it already and all you need to do is run your pressure pipe to the sewer. A much simpler and cheaper alternative in my mind. Bear in mind for a shower etc it could involve saw cutting the slab, getting your drainage points in, hot and cold water etc, but in saying that I dont know the layout etc. of your shed.

----------


## Wood Borer

I have a similar situation but I have decided to use the trees and bushes near my shed site for the dunny just like the wombats, roos and other wild life do. 
Anything substantial will involve a 100m walk back to the house.

----------


## Eli

Waterless composting toilet and plant a lemon tree to handle the shower water.

----------


## FlyingDuck

> Run shower and dunny to a small sump (less than 300 litres) close by. Fit the sump with a submersible trash pump from Grundfos or Davey (not just any old submersible!!! It must be a trash pump!) and pump from there to your normal septic/sewer using 2" rural grade poly. 
> Had a very similar setup on a past residence...worked a treat. Make sure you run a vent pipe/stack on the sump though!

  Would this sort of pump be suitable? See the link at eBay. 
-------I just read the write up for the pump on eBay, and it says down the bottom that it should not be used for toilet water.

----------


## FlyingDuck

Whats involved in getting the pipe into the septic tank? My tank is covered over in dirt & a garden and have never had to dig it up before so don't really know what it looks like. Is it a simple enough job to get the pipe into the tank?

----------


## Gra

Open tank 
insert pipe 
close tank.... 
Couldnt resist that one... :Duh:

----------


## FlyingDuck

So how are you going to close the tank cover with the pipe now sticking in the inlet?

----------


## Gra

> So how are you going to close the tank cover with the pipe now sticking in the inlet?

  Cut the end off so it wont stick out..... :Doh:

----------


## FlyingDuck

It's not sticking out, it's sticking in :Doh:   I don't think you know what I am talking about, but imagine opening the lid on a bottle of water, putting your finger in the hole, and now trying to close the lid.

----------


## silentC

I reckon you should call a plumber.

----------


## Gra

> It's not sticking out, it's sticking in  I don't think you know what I am talking about, but imagine opening the lid on a bottle of water, putting your finger in the hole, and now trying to close the lid.

  I don't think you read my first post fully  :Doh:    

> I reckon you should call a plumber.

   :What he said:

----------


## Vernonv

> I reckon you should call a plumber.

  Now that would just be too easy ... and no fun at all  :Biggrin: .  
FD - why not just connect the new pipe into the existing pipe that runs into the septic tank.

----------


## DJ's Timber

> It's not sticking out, it's sticking in  I don't think you know what I am talking about, but imagine opening the lid on a bottle of water, putting your finger in the hole, and now trying to close the lid.

  FD, Gra is pulling ya leg, he wouldn't have the faintest idea on what to do  :Shock:   :Biggrin: . 
SilentC has come up with the best solution IMHO

----------


## Gra

> FD, Gra  wouldn't have the faintest idea on what to do  .

  And usually first to admit it  :Biggrin:

----------


## Barry Hicks

F'ing D.,
You can always do what I did - build a new house and a shed with all the trimmings.  My wife calls my shed the "Taj MaShed".  
All I need now is about another $20,000 of woodworking gear. 
Barry Hicks

----------


## Sturdee

> Whats involved in getting the pipe into the septic tank?

  Obtain a permit first from your council and then engage a plumber.    

> Is it a simple enough job to get the pipe into the tank?

  It is for a plumber.  
Peter.

----------


## Caliban

> imagine opening the lid on a bottle of water, putting your finger in the hole, and now trying to close the lid.

   

> I reckon you should call a plumber.

   :Roflmao:  :Roflmao:  :Roflmao:   :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## wonderplumb

> It's not sticking out, it's sticking in I don't think you know what I am talking about, but imagine opening the lid on a bottle of water, putting your finger in the hole, and now trying to close the lid.

  cut the pump line into the sewer pipe on the inlet side of the septic

----------


## Honorary Bloke

Strewth! I thought surely someone would mention incinerating toilets. No pipes, no plumbing, no water, no nothing except a powerpoint or battery. Used on boats all the time.  
For a shower, just attach a shower head to a pole in the ground and run a garden hose to the pipe. Simple as. 
See this link:  http://www.incinolet.com/aboutus_2.htm   :Smilie:

----------


## wheelinround

> I want to install a toilet and shower in my shed, which is well away from any septic or sewage.  I was just wondering if anybody has any advice on self contained toilet systems that would be suitable for this situation?

  FlyingDuck try this number 1300 783 601 OPTION  NUMBER 2 FOR PUMPS.  
Ask for JOSH  *NOT CHRIS*)<o :Tongue: ></o :Tongue: >

----------


## jackiew

I'm amazed that no-one has mentioned composting toilets - go to your library and look at back issues of OwnerBuilder for suppliers.

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

I'm suprised no one has mentioned using that bucket over in the corner.  
Works for me. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## glock40sw

BT...you da man. 
Pizz in an empty coke bottle and no.2 in an empty paint can. Seal the lid and put in wheelie bin. 
Easy... 
My mate the painter used to pickup all the doggie doo in his yard and place it in empty 20 litre paint cans.
Took them to the tip, threw them out. we watched the tip scrounger gather them up thinking they had paint in them cause they were heavy. 
I bet he still has nightmares about the stink... :Biggrin:

----------


## Caliban

> Strewth! I thought surely someone would mention incinerating toilets. ... a powerpoint or battery.

   :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock: 
That'd be like peeing on a electric fence.

----------


## Honorary Bloke

> That'd be like peeing on a electric fence.

  Not quite the same. DAMHIKT.  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------

